# Asian Filter Shrimp and Cherry Shrimp Pics



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Thought I would share some pics of some newly added Cherries as well as my Asian Filter Shrimp... By the way what is that yellow stuff inside some of the cherries' bodies?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

That 'yellow' is the red cherries eggs developing in her ovaries. They also call this being "saddled". 

Awesome pictures, and i love the atyopsis moluccensis picture!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Lots of pregnant cherries soon.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

milalic said:


> Lots of pregnant cherries soon.


And you know what that means.... LOTS OF SHRIMP SOON!

Awesome pictures!

-Andrew


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

New Pics:



















Male and Female Comparison









My First Pregnant Cherry!!!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Great pictures:mrgreen: ! Thanks again.


----------

